# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] ⭐ULTRA CHEAP⭐✅FFXiV GiL✅🔥QUICK DELIVERY🔥🔴GREAT PRiCES🔴🔒SAFE🔒

## GoldenBoost

*Discord: GoldenBoost#1009
Skype: live:.cid.62686dfa4f9d7595**

Hello there and thanks for visiting our thread. We sell gil across all ffxiv servers. We're able to cover all gil orders regardless of how big they are. Don't bother yourself to go first with unexperienced and suspicious providers, you're at the right place. We have 100% positive feedback stats across all trading platforms.


General information:


Delivery takes from 10 minutes up to a couple of hours. We're also buying gil, both on demand and for stock constantly. Currently we're accepting Visa, Mastercard, Skrill and crypto payments through Binance or Coinbase (usdt, btc, ltc, eth, btc cash). In some rare cases we accept paypal, but if you're selling to us, we can pay via Paypal.


Reasons to buy from us


Great prices.
2. Extremely quick delivery.
3. Friendly support and great boosting team.
4. 100% positive feedback stats across all trading platforms.*

----------


## nim_9

Hello just wanted to let you know there is an impostor pretending to be you. Here's his info:



GоldenBoost#8483
Discord ID: 921458249742565408

You should post your unique Discord ID on here so people can verify it.

----------

